# BAFFLE BOX INSTALLED - WON'T GET HOT ENOUGH NOW??!! Help plz



## neezy206 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello! 

We installed our baffle box on our Oklahoma Joe Highland offset smoker. It's all sealed up with gaskets and silicone, clamps for lid also installed. 

Not seeing ANY leaks whatsoever. But when we tried to smoke some chicken after seasoning the baffle box after install.... 

The far side thermometer near the smokestack gets to about 220, but the thermometer closest to the fire box barely will even reach 200. 

We have tried opening the smoke stack and fire box doors to get it hotter... But it's not working. 

Any ideas or suggestions as to why??


----------



## lemans (Jul 2, 2017)

How many splits do you have burning?


----------



## neezy206 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sorry... Lol. Not sure what a split is?


----------



## bbqwillie (Jul 2, 2017)

some splits













images.jpg



__ bbqwillie
__ Jul 2, 2017


----------



## neezy206 (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh Lol... We are using wood chunks. Not splits.


----------



## joe black (Jul 2, 2017)

1.  Leave the exhaust wide open at all times.
2.  Get a good bed of coals in the fire box with lump charcoal and use good, well-cured splits.
3.  Be sure your splits are pre-heated always before you add them.  This will give good, quick ignition.
4.  How far into the CC does the baffle extend?

If it extends much beyond 6", try cutting it back a little or drill some holes in it.  You may be forcing the heat too far into the CC before it can rise.  Be sure to check your gauges in boiling water to make sure they are accurate.  Adjust your test temp to your elevation.

Good luck and good smoking.  Keep us informed how you're doing,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## neezy206 (Jul 3, 2017)

Well.... After all our meat being ruined, the hubby removed the baffle plate out of frustration. 

Back to square 1 until we figure out what happened. 

:(


----------



## daveomak (Jul 3, 2017)

How about pictures of the baffle plate and where and how it was installed ....


----------



## bbqwillie (Jul 4, 2017)

Neezy206 said:


> Well.... After all our meat being ruined, the hubby removed the baffle plate out of frustration.
> 
> Back to square 1 until we figure out what happened.
> 
> :(


The wood chunks just aren't enough fuel to get a suitable fire going. Look in the local paper and buy a 1/2 chord of seasoned HARDWOOD. Preferably oak, hickory or a mix. There are all kinds of wood suitable for smoking.


----------



## cksteele (Jul 4, 2017)

i have a ok joe w a baffle plate and have done a number of the same mods,  but without pictures its hard to say what exactly the issue is.  id ask did you use a digital thermometer  or just go by the factory temp  gauges cause those  are useless they usually run 25-50 degrees  off


----------

